# Omega F300 / Megasonic Case Numbers



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm looking for some help! Over the past couple of weeks, I've been adding a page to my website about Omega f300 / Megasonic Case Numbers.

On this page, I have created a gallery of what I believe to be all known case numbers for these watches and I'd like to include a photographic example of each one. I've made a start, but there are lots of place holders for examples that I do not have.

I could trawl the Internet and "steal" photos but I'd rather use either my own photographs or photographs from other f300 collectors and with their permission. So can you help?

Omega f300 Case Numbers and Dates


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

You're welcome to use any pics of mine, if you want and they fill a gap.

I can offer pics of...


Speedsonic Lobster cal 1255 (case 188.0001)

Geneve cal 1260 (case 198.0020, I think, but I'll need to whip the back off to check)

Seamaster Cone Cal 1260 (198.0018 with a silver dial) - Bracelet model, but it's got the wrong case graining.

Seamaster 1250 skin diver strap model (think that's still case reference 198.0005 though?)

Seamaster 'Lobster' 1260 (198.0042) - You've seen what a state that's in though.


Have also got a tonneau-cased gold-plated Deville in bits that I could mock up, if you can't get a photo of one elsewhere. Not great condition again though. Will need to check what case reference that is too.

If you're interested in photos of any of those, let me know and I'll send you what I've got, or take some fresh ones.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Andy....email sent.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

You're welcome to use my images of my seamaster f300 cone. Again a cal 1260, case number 198.0018 with a silver dial and day/date. Day in German. Let me know if you need better images & I'll try do some better ones.

Regards

Jamie


----------

